# Silver Drummer - edible?



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

smokers cough


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

black drummer are both a hard fighter and a very good feed...

silver drummer grow a bit bigger and fight like there is no tomorrow...
as for eating - you did the right thing letting them go...

cheers

John


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Used to spear them when I was kid. Conned Mum into cooking one once.... 
If I was starving to death with a mate and we only had a silver drummer...
I'd beat him to death with it, eat him, then throw the drummer away


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

john316 said:


> silver drummer grow a bit bigger and fight like there is no tomorrow...


Very kind of them seeing as there is


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

Sweet Guys, sounds like we made the right decision.
But..... is it weird that i now want to try one after hearing everyone bag them out?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I wouldn't mind hearing an explicit description of how they're so bad


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

I have eaten very small ones before trick is to bleed them and gut them straight away. But I rather let them go plenty of other fish to eat in the sea


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Comment removed


----------

